# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Translate  Lilja-4ever's Oksana Akinshina

## BlackRussian

Hi, I wonder if anyone can translate the text next to these photo's. I realize it  is a lot, but ....  :: 
I am so impressed by this girls acting capabilities, I understand she a big star in Russia? For one thing, she's very very pretty, totally hot!  ::   http://home.planet.nl/~sjvgestel/mfaima ... sana14.jpg http://home.planet.nl/~sjvgestel/mfaima ... sana16.jpg  standonzanzibar@linuxmail.org or just here whatever you want.

----------


## Lampada

This is her boyfriend Шнур    his song   ::

----------


## Ramil

_"You won't eat macaroni, won't you? Why are you spoiling everything for us?" - Oksana Akinshina sits on the stool, in the kitchen of the leased flat in Piter: the window looks on Galernaya (st.) with its bronze latch on the frame. The youngest movie star of the country drinks from a plastic bottle a Danone apple yoghurt for 14 roubles and looks with unconcealed contempt at the prominent italian photographer Beneduzi. Beneduzi had been persuading Akinshina for the last two and a half hours to undress, his success was only partial, and now with vehemence worth a better use, he's in charge in preparation of pasta di carbonari out of improvised means, bought from the store across the street. As it has been said, he doesn't intend to eat it himself, but takes it as his missionaire's duty to take the lead in the process. His speech is so suspiciously rich with "Mamma mias" that in other circumstances one could deduce that he's being the fraud italian.
"I saw your mamma in hell" - says Akinshina with a quiet threatening voice. - Doesn't he understand russian at all? Good."
She herself understands English, German and perhaps a little Sweden but tries not to show it. When she starred with Lucas Mudisson they had spoken through an interpreter - it was easier that way.
Oksana is a girl from Piter (St. Petersburg) in a most non-compromise meaning of these words. Before arriving to a session, she had been sitting and thinking on the bench just opposite the "Copper Rider" for several hours. She has a celluar phone which never rings but somehow yells with a scarry penetrating inhuman voice, and a lighter with an embedded beer bottle opener - a useful and ergonomical item, which caused some "culture shock" for some reason to glamourous Moscow young ladies who assisted Beneduzi. "Are you all people out of your minds?" - Akinshina glares frowningly at ladies. - It's just a lighter. What's the matter anyway?_ 
Uff, that's all for now. Sorry for some mistakes if any.

----------


## BlackRussian

wow. that was so cool thank you so much. I guess this'll make it easier for others to add to it, if thats necessary. 
I don't get what that session was about though. Was it the agreed intention that she should pose in the nude, completely nude? or what? 
I did hear that she has a bad temper and that it's hard to interview her, this kinda confirms that. Because of Russian arrogance?

----------


## Lampada

http://rusactors.narod.ru/nude/akinshina/index.htm

----------


## BlackMage

> This is her boyfriend Шнур

 I bought his album.

----------


## Ramil

> wow. that was so cool thank you so much. I guess this'll make it easier for others to add to it, if thats necessary. 
> I don't get what that session was about though. Was it the agreed intention that she should pose in the nude, completely nude? or what?

 session here - съёмка. (a photo-session)

----------


## BlackRussian

> Originally Posted by BlackRussian  wow. that was so cool thank you so much. I guess this'll make it easier for others to add to it, if thats necessary. 
> I don't get what that session was about though. Was it the agreed intention that she should pose in the nude, completely nude? or what?   session here - съёмка. (a photo-session)

 
Cobber, if that was supposed 2 b a* L*|/|*IK* then it didn't work, am sad to say ...   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Cobber, if that was supposed 2 b a* L*|/|*IK* then it didn't work, am sad to say ...

 Could you clarify that 2 b a* L*|/|*IK* ? 
It didn't work indeed  ::

----------

